# Glossy labels



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm trying to find the best way to get the most out of the color of my labels. 


I've tried plain paper, plain label paper, and glossy photo paper but it seems like the most intense color I've been able to achieve is using plain label paper then spraying with Glossy Paper Finishes Digital Photo &amp; Paper Protectant by Krylon. It really brings up the color. 


I'm sure that it is plain old glossy spray paint but just given a fancy name.
I think I've read that some of you use a spray and are you finding one that is especially for paper or does it even matter?What brands are you using?


And have any of you noticed thatyou have to tweek youroriginal colors to achieve what you want on the finished label? I had to go down a few shades especially onthe darker colors.


I spend so much time on them thatI want them to look like they came from an expensive winery instead of a coloring book.


Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ramona, I just tried for the first time a krylon polyurithane spray on plain "glued" type paper. The kind you cut out, wet the back and stick on. I used the spray because I thought about wetting the back of the paper without getting the print wet and smudging it. I wasn't impressed with the results. I tried putting it on thick and got runs of color, I tried 2 semi heavy coats and then several light coats. End result with this type paper was I either got ink runs or the print would bleed out somewhat with the thinner coats and blurr, or give a blurred, discolored look to the label.


I usually just use the thinner glossy photo paper and a glue stick, but that was with my old printer. I, like you will have to learn a new way of doing labels with the laser jet.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think I can show you the difference by taking a picture but the difference is definitely noticable. I did try 3 light coats spraying back and forth past the edge of the paper and back so I wouldn't have any thickness on the edges. It looks very nice.But will have to find a spray paint that is more affordable. That is why I am wondering what the difference is in the small can..fancy paint as opposed to the big ol' can of regular glossy. 
Ramona


Ok.....I took a picture so you can see. The two on the left are sprayed with the Krylon the other on the right is photo glossy paper. I think you will see the difference......in person you can.




*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 9, 2007)

Speaking from small projects experience, ot from label experience, I can say that there is not enough of a noticeable difference from the $5.99 a can stuff to the $0.99 a can stuff. It all goes on clear, and dries glossy if you get the glossy, satan finish, if you get the satan. 


Perhaps Wade will say differently, as he has a lot more experience with this kind of stuff.


I can see the difference. I think the one on the right is a lot more vivid than the 2 on the left. I'm looking at the yellow in conjunction with the blues and reds, like the little scales on the side of the fish, the yellow on the glossy paper stands out much more than the sprayed ones.*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2007)

jobe,


Thanks for your opinion. I know it is hard to detect such intricacies with a picture. Yea, Wade must bring out the wood in his stairs and he will know. I'll just have to experiment and see what is best. I was looking at the green....but now they are all blending in.....I've had 3/4 bottle of Riesling......Thanks again....I sure do love talking to you guys!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2007)

Its hard to tell if the one on the right looks better or if its just
the angle of the light in the picture. The 2 on the left look different
then each other as the angle of light is different and getting a
reflection back off the bottom one. As for sprays, I know as much as
you do as we do not finish our stairs. All our stairs are to be
finished by others and when I worked as a cabinet maker we had a
professional finisher do all that. When I do my woodwork I use 2 coats
of gloosy steel wooled with #0000 fine steel wool and then covered wth
a final coat of semi gloss to give it a shine but not blind you from
reflection. Those labels do look awesome. What comes out better, the
laser or the inkjet, I would imagine the laser as I have a inkjet.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 9, 2007)

Wade,


Definitley the laser.....but you better not go crazy on the cartridges!!!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking into getting a Wifi laser printer as my inkjet is really
starting to give me problems and my wife primarily uses the laptop and
cant be bothered with walking over and plugging in to the printer.


----------



## wildridge (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been printing my labels on some cheap matte photo paper. It's way too thin for pictures, but works great for labels. I cut them out on a paper cutter for clean edges, then I spray them with polyurethane. Then I glue them on with a children's glue stick for easy removal later. I use name-brand high quality polyurethane because of the spray nozzle that comes with it. The better the nozzle the better the spray will look. I've also used regular peel and stick labels and sprayed those too. I would really like for my labels to look as professional as possible, without spending too much. I like paintings, but then there's the issue of copyrights.


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum wildridge!!


Thanks for your input. What brand name do you use and what kind of nozzle does it have?


Ramona


----------



## wildridge (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been using Minwax fast dry satin finish polyurethane. I've posted a picture of what the nozzle looks like. I think Krylon uses a nozzle like this, but I haven't used any yet. The little red tip is for adjusting the spray pattern. I used a cheap store brand with a plain nozzle and it sprays too heavy and isn't smooth. 
*Edited by: wildridge *


----------

